
Freedom Chair – Off-road wheelchair - agarden
http://www.gogrit.us/
======
daturkel
The Boston Globe Magazine had a story about patented inventions from
Massachusetts [0] which is where I first heard about this project and its non-
profit Leveraged Freedom chair. [1]

I'm glad to see it getting more exposure. It seems like a great solution for
many.

[0]: [https://www.bostonglobe.com/magazine/2015/08/08/when-
comes-p...](https://www.bostonglobe.com/magazine/2015/08/08/when-comes-
patents-massachusetts-big-player/3AmNfmSE8xWzzNbUnDzvPK/story.html) [1]:
[http://www.gogrit.us/lfc/](http://www.gogrit.us/lfc/)

